
Gordon Gekko on Twitter - bearwithclaws
http://twitter.com/GordonGekko
======
lzw
What made the original Wall Street movie a classic is that, despite Oliver
Stone's liberalism, he created a character in Gorden Gekko who was a genuine
advocate of capitalism, even if he personally represented the less attractive
side of capitalism. The greed is good speech is fair and accurate, because
greed is really the desire for more, and it is a motivator.

Now, 30 years later, Oliver Stone has become a marxist who loves Hugo chavez,
and advocated that the US government nationalize the oil industry like chavez
did, which is no small point, as it was the shrugging of capitalists in
Venezuela that resulted in Chavez cracking down with violence and
nationalization of the oil industry... and the flight of the best and
brightest resulting in the dea spiral the country is now in....

And this new movie, im afraid, is going to be knocking down a strawman with
capitalism painted on his chest. This Gekko Twitter account doesn't seem to
really even be trying to channel gekko. At least compared to the original.

